# ES vs. V-cube 5 time difference?



## Wacky (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, 

Just wondering considering ES 5x5x5 are currently available at less than half the price of a V-cube 5, for people who have both what times do you get on the v-cube vs eastsheen?

If it's not big I might consider getting the ES since my times are terrible anyway.

Thanks,


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 18, 2008)

V-cube is easier to turn and doesnt lock up, cuts corners and performs well under speed  I avg about 3 mins with ES 2.17 with v-cube


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubiks: about 2:15 on average
V-Cube: About 2:30 on average
EastSheen: About 2:30 on average

My Rubiks has been extremely well prepared and broken in. V-Cube and EastSheen are both new and almost unplayed with. I will not include Rubiks into the rest of the comparison because it is obvious I have a big bias.

V5: Turns well after buying and lubing, becomes a lot better after breaking it in, cuts corners nicely, hardly ever locks up (but when it does it is horrible and can take anywhere from 5 seconds to 45 seconds to unlock)
V-Cubes: Turns well after buying and lubing, becomes a little better after breaking it in, almost impossible to cut corners, gives tiny lockups almost every solve (1 second or less to fix)

Erik has proven that it is all about personal preference and that times are more influenced by the cuber than by the cube he uses. He has a slight preference for V-Cubes.

Both V-Cubes and Eastsheens will die on you eventually because they become too loose.

If you can't test both types to see which you like best, just buy the cheapest one.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 18, 2008)

IMHO the main problem with the ES 5^3 is the pops. I don't like getting 92-pieces pops


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 18, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Rubiks: about 2:15 on average
> V-Cube: About 2:30 on average
> EastSheen: About 2:30 on average
> 
> ...



I didn't realise you were so fast!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2008)

If you get pops on an Eastsheen, it can be:
a) Really easy to fix by tightening the screws (and I do mean tightening. These screws are not there for adjusting the tension)
b) Impossible to fix because tightening doesn't help anymore. Time to buy a new one

Broken in Rubiks's POP quite often
Broken in V-Cubes POP almost never, unless you force it when it locks up or it has become too loose
Broken in Eastsheens never POP, unless the screw has some unscrewed itself or it has become too loose



Tomarse said:


> ...I didn't realise you were so fast!


2:08 average at Euro 2008


----------



## Wacky (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks to all the replies (and also the author of the 4x4 time thread for inspiration).

AvGalen: I'm assuming from what others have said in the past that in your comment "V5" = V5 but the comment "V-Cube" was actually referring to Eastsheen?

I know it must be annoying to answer the same questions over and over, but one final question - how often, typically, does an eastsheen lock up per solve? I have a Rubik's revenge and it locks up every other turn (...maybe I'm doing it wrong), which makes life quite difficult.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 19, 2008)

I was kind of curious about my own eastsheen times, so I did a couple of averages.

V-cube: [2:25.99] - (2:38.32), 2:29.59, 2:25.11, 2:23.26 (2:09.64)

ESheen: [2:46.06] - 2:41.99, (2:34.30), 2:51.85, 2:44.34, (2:56.88)

~20 seconds difference, I don't really use my eastsheen though, so that gap could probably be a little smaller than it is. That times may not be a whole lot better but the v-cube is a much nicer experience.


----------



## CuberDude (Jul 11, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I was kind of curious about my own eastsheen times, so I did a couple of averages.
> 
> V-cube: [2:25.99] - (2:38.32), 2:29.59, 2:25.11, 2:23.26 (2:09.64)
> 
> ...



My V-cube 5 instantly loosen up a whole lot when I lubed it. Weird huh..


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2009)

Bump yay  And it's even off-topic


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 11, 2009)

I vote for V-cube. you get what you pay for


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2009)

This makes for an interesting bump. Now that everyone has abandoned their old Eastsheens for V-cubes, I wonder how people would do now if they took, say, an average of 5 on Eastsheen and V5 cubes. I hate to think how bad my Eastsheen times would be. I'll probably try it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2009)

I tried it.

V5: (2:32.69), 2:40.02, (2:58.19), 2:40.28, 2:54.72 = *2:45.01*
ES: 2:56.05, 2:57.77, (2:45.27), (2:59.08), 2:52.44 = *2:55.42*

So an Eastsheen adds 10.41 seconds to your solve vs. a V5. 

But seriously, I must admit that the ES solves above felt really fast and easy, and the V5 solves not so much. So the difference might be a little more than that.

I was actually rather surprised the difference was so small - I didn't think I'd do that well. Eastsheens aren't SO bad after all.


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2009)

Heh I should try this when I get time. My ES is hardly touched XD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> Heh I should try this when I get time. My ES is hardly touched XD


Yeah, it was a good thing I had another cube stacked on top of mine, so I didn't have problems with dust getting into it. I suspect many other people will have that problem.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 12, 2009)

i barely sub 3 using an eastsheen ^^


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 12, 2009)

(2:16.47) 2:04.78 2:14.43 2:09.09 (1:58.09) = 2:09.43
2:43.53 2:40.47 (2:30.22) (2:51.53) 2:45.06 = 2:43.02
heh...

I'm about a month away from my 6-year anniversary of buying my eastsheen. On the plus side I think this is the fastest average I've ever done on it, but...wow...I averaged about 2 minutes for reduction, which leaves about 40 seconds for 3x3...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 12, 2009)

I have none of them here, but I've tried it a few days ago, just timing, not keeping records or so, but ES average is around 2:50 and V-cube average around 1:50


----------

